# Used LX176 - good mower? good deal?



## twgerber (Mar 3, 2006)

1997 model with 44" mulch desk and 42" blade for $1500.

Seems like a lot for an older mower. Is it a good deal?

Anyone know its turning radius and speed?

Thx


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

LX176 is a good machine. I have seen alot with the Kawasaki liquid cooled engine. Depending strictly on the condition of the unit overall, engine type and shape, approximate hours, your needs, etc. Price seems very good as I have seen lot for $2K-2.5K w/o blade.Thing you have to remember is quality, durability, and brand name when it comes to tractors. JD is over-rated at times (sorry to those offended) --- just like alot of manufacturers, but $ for $, buck for buck, they are solid well-built machines, that will easily hold their value and hold up with proper maintenance for a very LONG time. Plus usually parts and service are easily available. While I have never run a LX176 personally, I know that some others here will kick in their opinions and advice.

Best of luck....
-A


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*lx-178*

I used a LX-178,on a farm mowing large acreage for 3 yrs. (finish-cutting) around the manor-house, and with the Kawa w/colled engine, it will go as fast as you want to cut.....It turns pretty good to left, so you use that side of the deck for close work...With the two-bagger attachment, and "up-lift blades, it got all the leaves, grass up, even most of the acorns--it is foot-hydro controled, so the more you press down, faster you go,...as you run the engine @ full throttle....

It was pretty good on gas, but most replacement parts from JDeere are a little more pricey than other brands, but the good side is you can buy parts for years and years...

Maybe a little more info than u asked for, but on this one I could help, as my hiney pretty well molded that yella seat for 3+ yrs.
mg:


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I had a LX178 same tractor with a liquid cooled Kawasaki for 10 years and it mowed a lot of grass with a little 38''deck.It was basically trouble free for all ten years.Mine was a 1993 model year.The turning radius is 18'' and they turn of a dime.They did not have a cast iron front axel but do not let that concern you.Mine held up and fell in a few holes in its day with no problems.Mine would have had to have had around 1000 hours minimum and the only thing replaced was matanence items and blades and the mower deck belt on the tenth season.Very reliable trouble free mower.I was allowed $1000.00 trade allowance in 2003 on a new LX277.


----------

